# Assassination attempts



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I am not endorsing this crime, but I do wonder how bad things will need to get before an attempt is made on a person in power, be it a politician or other prominent elitist? Thoughts? Desperate and angry folks will do about anything.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I see another terrorist attack happening on US soil before I see that.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

We have a history in this country of assassination attempts on political figures as well as other prominent or influential people. But none in many years, I have often wondered the same thing and what has happened in our culture or situation to bring this mindset to a halt. You would think our current state of affairs would accelerate this type of mindset. Perhaps their are other influencing factors.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

You only need one wack a doodle wild card like John Hinckley. Or zealots like John Wilkes Booth's conspiracy. How many times was Adolf Hitler missed? About two or three dozen.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> I see another terrorist attack happening on US soil before I see that.


I can see another event happening first.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> We have a history in this country of assassination attempts on political figures as well as other prominent or influential people. But none in many years, *I have often wondered the same thing and what has happened in our culture or situation to bring this mindset to a halt.* You would think our current state of affairs would accelerate this type of mindset. Perhaps their are other influencing factors.


The crazies have redirected to soft targets ... schools, movie theaters, etc.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

This looks like a good thread to associate myself with.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

To assisinate a national leader in the modern world means either dying in the attempt, or life in prison (except in Isreal????) So you would have to be nutz to do it, like the wack job that shot Gabbie Giffords. I saw his facebook page and youtube videos before they pulled them down...and that guy was waaaaaay out there in the ozone. 

Ill stick to voting with a ballot.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Well with that guy that got into the White House with the knife, wasn't there actually 2 people who got into the White House?? It wouldn't be hard to get by the bozo's. Not that I condone that kind of things.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Kennedy told you all what was going on when he spoke to "covert operations to take down the country" and not long after was killed for his treachery of trying to reinstate the US back to its pre 1913 glory. Won't happen to the ones who are doing their masters bidding. And good people just don't murder others. Combatants in a field of battle or a persons last ditch defence against a murderous attacker are one thing. Innocent civilians and non combatants aren't "casualties" or "collateral damage". It's murder. And good people don't do it. 

I know I'm on a forum not with just good people but smart and upstanding and aware people. And this type of speculation is best saved for the off topic section where the stories of leaders being brought down aren't speculation but imaginative stories not based on any living truth.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The CIA just admitted that they withheld information in the Kennedy assassination investigation. They are the ones who implied that Oswald acted alone.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Assassination attempts are for the most part carried out by nut cases, rather that people actually harmed by the action of someone in power. All it takes is one motivate nut case


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mkultra


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Rarely are the assassins nut cases. They are motivated by a need to: 1. Be famous, 2. change the world, 3. Provide for their families, 4. escape a massive debt.

Just because the person is killed and/or black bagged, does not mean their families must also suffer.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm pretty sure the "Agencies" are watching.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Two links on recent facts about the Kennedy assassination.

http://www.politico.com/magazine/st...tion-john-mccone-warren-commission-cia-213197

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...mation-investigators-JFK-s-assassination.html


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

James m said:


> I'm pretty sure the "Agencies" are watching.


Like I said, good thread to be associated with.


----------



## beach23bum (Jan 27, 2015)

I could see someone shooting a rich **** before a government person, just because if you kill a government person in power there is always someone to take that spot. I hear more people complain about the 1% people. sorry, I'm in the 99% that work for a living.


RedLion said:


> I am not endorsing this crime, but I do wonder how bad things will need to get before an attempt is made on a person in power, be it a politician or other prominent elitist? Thoughts? Desperate and angry folks will do about anything.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Like I said, good thread to be associated with.


I don't see worries here for our typical posts, even the most inflammatory ones. You see, when/if they decide to round up the threats it will be all of us. Guilty by association and a member of a terrorist group or forum.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Assassination attempts are for the most part carried out by nut cases, rather that people actually harmed by the action of someone in power. All it takes is one motivate nut case


Smitty901 has a good answer here, . . . like to add to it, . . . key word is "motivate".

If someone thinks, believes, or owns an idea enough, . . . they may have enough motivation to do something like this. I don't believe in it, . . . wouldn't do it, . . . but we all in our own ways are "motivated" to do things others would not.

Case in point is Oswald and Kennedy, . . . no one will ever get a perfect handle on his reasoning, . . . but there was enough training, . . . an opportunity, . . . and motivation, . . . which put LBJ in the white house, . . . and Lady Bird laying next to him.

I wonder which of them was more guilty? Just wondering, . . . y'know, . . .

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

Denton said:


> Mkultra


lol. Rainbird is hiding in a tree as we speak.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

My shop was directly below the airport Bush landed at in Farmington NM.
The boys were heavy....
Couldn't move our vehicles, after a certain time. 
I made eye contact with GWB. It was ok. BUT...
I will never forget the next vehicle, a blacked out sub, with a baclaved sniper inside, window halfway down, rifle on his shoulder, pointed low, with eyes that could see everything. 
Looked right through me. 
With all that, I also feel like someone earlier stated, go for soft gun free zones, is the way the scumbags do it now.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

The idea of an assassination is repugnant to me. Even if it were a bad person. Besides, it would probably turn him into a martyr.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

? just ?


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Assassination attempts are for the most part carried out by *nut cases*, rather that people actually harmed by the action of someone in power. *All it takes is one motivate nut case*


I am just going by my memory, (less than accurate nowadays), but it seems to me that usually assassination attempts are towards American conservative leaders.
Hence, as Smitty said, nut cases or emotionally motivated commies... um ... nut cases will likely attempt an assassination after 2016.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> I am just going by my memory, (less than accurate nowadays), but it seems to me that usually assassination attempts are towards *American conservative leaders.*
> Hence, as Smitty said, nut cases or emotionally motivated commies... um ... nut cases will likely attempt an assassination after 2016.


 But there was:

John Lennon

Conspiracy potentials:

Heath Ledger 
David Carradine
Robin Williams
Whitney Houston
Michael Jackson
I'll stop here........


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

As the folly of past administrations come to their inevitable, disastrous, and obvious conclusions, assassinations will increase. The train has been on the track for years and is picking up speed.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> As the folly of past administrations come to their inevitable, disastrous, and obvious conclusions, assassinations will increase. The train has been on the track for years and is picking up speed.


I find myself agreeing with you.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> But there was:
> 
> John Lennon
> 
> ...


Perhaps my definition of assassination is old school. I see it as the targeting and murder of a leader is an assassination vice murdering a celebrity.
Albeit both are accomplished by nut cases.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

It is my opinion that the highest officials in this country are so well protected, that they will remain in office until they oppose the wishes of the banks and TPTB.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I guess the thing here is that everyone sees the need for an assassination, but no one agrees with the process.

Would you rather we line up our guys over here, and their guys over there and have a dance off? Or all out war?

How did we end up taking out Osama, or Hussein, or all of the unnamed tribal leaders and cartels that you don't know about?

YOU CANT HANDLE THE TRUTH!

Just kidding, but seriously


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> But there was:
> 
> John Lennon
> 
> ...


Bruce and Brandon Lee


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> I guess the thing here is that everyone sees the need for an assassination, but no one agrees with the process.
> 
> Would you rather we line up our guys over here, and their guys over there and have a dance off? Or all out war?
> 
> ...


You just had to go there didn't you Jak?


----------

